# Precious



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Apr 5, 2011)

My Beautiful 15-year-old cat, Precious, passed away on the 29th of March. It was/is so difficult to accept her being gone. I'm 22 years old & I've hadher since I was 6. I spent more than half of my life with her. She's more than just a cat to me, she's my Family! She had a nice, long happy life.

I made a video tribute to her. If you would like to see it, here's a link:



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk206mN7FUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk206mN7FUM[/ame]



I Love You, Precious!! I'll always remember you! xoxo


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 6, 2011)

We're so sorry for your loss. It's never easy having to say goodbye.:rip:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

